# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Kosher Hot Spot

## rtitle

Was surprised to see this shortly after leaving the airport. Did I fly to the wrong country? Or has Montego Bay been relocated to Israel? 

The Orthodox Hasidic Jews who run this place seem kind of out of place in Jamaica, but they are very nice, and the falafel is excellent. And if you talk with them, and are Jewish, you might well get invited to Shabbat dinner at the rabbi's home. (I am not kidding). L'Chaim!

----------


## McBriGuy

That’s pretty cool  :Cool New:

----------


## Rob

There is a 500 year history of the Hebrew faith in Jamaica.

And there are many links between Rastafari and Judaism. 

A very interesting topic...

----------


## Packrat

> There is a 500 year history of the Hebrew faith in Jamaica.
> 
> And there are many links between Rastafari and Judaism. 
> 
> A very interesting topic...


So Very True, with their beliefs in the Old Testament. The biggest difference is Rastafarians believe the Messiah has already come, ie Ras Tafari, Haile Salassie I. There are still many differences but more similarities than most know such as, dietary, core principles, ideals, values and ethics,  and of coarse, both practice the restriction of an alteration to the hair. Great subject

----------


## rtitle

Yes, true, but these particular Hasidic Jews are not descendents of Jamaican Jews from way back when. They came more recently. Chabad (Lubavitch Hasidism) is known for their worldwide outreach programs. They are Jewish missionaries, essentially. I didn't know they were in Jamaica until I ran into this place.

----------

